# Electric espresso grinder for < £100?



## dawoodfall (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone know if there are any electric grinders out there that do espresso grinds for less than £100?

I've really only just began looking at making decent espresso and bought a hand grinder dead cheap from ebay. It does have conical ceramic burrs but I don't want to spend more time grinding than drinking, if you know what I mean. I hear some hand grinders can grind really fast though, so I'd like some education on which do.

So far I've done much googling and joined a forum over at http://www.home-barista.com/ who have pointed me in the right direction as far as understanding the process goes, but I've not managed to find anything that they recommend that is within my budget.

My coffee drinking history until now has been buying ground coffee to either drip or use in a delonghi machine. I am impressed by the difference in hand-grinding, but feel like my arm is going to fall off


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

The simple answer is "no". The cheapest grinder favoured here for espresso grind is the Iberital MC2, which is £114 + VAT. It does the job very well. Sometimes good second hand examples come up on this forum for around £85. It is a fairly solid grinder so I wouldn't worry too much about buying second hand.

Other grinders either don't grind fine enough or don't have sufficient adjustment to get the grind right to suit your beans + machine.

Just notice there is one on eBay at the moment.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, I agree..MC2 is the minimum you'd want


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

As others have said no, the sub £100 grinders cant grind fine enough or consistently enough for espresso.

Think of it as an investment, if you enjoy coffee for the next 10 years or so it's not a great monthly cost really and if you decide not to persist or you upgrade as long as you look after it well there's a good market for reselling.

If you really don't want to buy the MC2 brand new keep an eye out for second hand grinders, you can pick one up for less than £100 but you may need to replace the burrs in it so keep this in mind.

Good hand grinders can actually cost as much as electric ones, but on the cheaper end of the scale is the Porlex ata round £30 which will do a better job than a brand new £80/90 electric grinder would.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Same OLD question keeps cropping up time after time when the answer is there in this site if you choose to look.

Coffee wiki, miscellaneous, getting started on a budget


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> Same OLD question keeps cropping up time after time when the answer is there in this site if you choose to look.
> 
> Coffee wiki, miscellaneous, getting started on a budget


Bit harsh on the new guy mate


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Tired of the same old questions when the answers are THERE, maybe these answers should be posted in MASSIVE letters on the home page for all to see. A forum member went to the time consuming effort of composing these informative pieces so that others could benefit from his experience and willingness to share the knowledge yet they can't be bothered to look for this information. Harsh----I don't think so.

Ian


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It does get a little bit tiresome and repetitive...

Suggestion for Glenn.

When you register - the email confirmation should direct people to the 'getting started' type pages , to address all the MC2 / Classic basics ?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

aphelion said:


> Bit harsh on the new guy mate


Got to admit, that's the way that I see it - I'll be surprised if we hear from that particular new member again - it would have put me off.

Yes, I know that it's an old question, and that the answers are there - but sometimes, if you a re new to a Forum, they can be a bit hard to find. So a GENTLE prod in the right direction works wonders.

This guy got the sort of response he would have got on Home-Barista - I reckon that we are a bit more friendly than that lot.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Coming from one of the biggest photography forums around where the same questions get asked at least 5 times everyday, you just need live with it.

They tried all the stickies and info posts approach,but people just dont look for those, they want a "real" person to answer them.. For them its a huge minefield and they want someone who knows what they are talking about to provide them with first hand info.

Of course direct them to the stickies, but a quick couple of lines suggesting something that maybe suitable before hand will make them feel a lot more comfortable before heading for the wealth of info in the stickies.

Easy answer is, if you are fed up with answering the same questions.. then dont answer. Leave it to someone who doesnt mind!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I tend to agree. Sometimes if you're about to invest a lot of time and money into something new, it's nice to have a personal response rather than reading through stickies.

Also when you do a search, often information is quite old and may not cover more recent developments and ideas.

My thought is, if you don't want to answer or it don't like reading it then try to ignore it and click the back button!

This is one of the friendliest forums I have ever been a part of with the most considerate members and I'm sure we all want to keep it that way


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep. Every question's slightly different. There's always a discussion to be had. Seems like a lot of forums would prefer to just be turned into a long FAQ list with no interaction.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Surely being part of an online community (hate that phrase) is that we share our experiences to help others out if we can. As I have learnt so much from the wiser then me members (that's most of you) it seems only fair to pass that on t other newbies, we were all one at some stage!

Back to the OP. I think you would find hand grinding for espresso with any regularity quite a pain. I know the portex is good but mine is reserved for travel only now and for coarser brews. The MC2 is bare minimum IMO and does a good job at that level. I would add that espresso on the cheap cant be done, unless you get some great 2nd hand bargains. Brewed on the other hand is a whole world of possibilities.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Will look into incorporating a few key links into the forum welcome email.

Great suggestion Gary.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Update: New Member email now linked to Wiki and Gaggia Classic threads


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

We all get frustrated at times but te nice thing about this forum is how helpful people are, ask the new members who have had help recently even when the questions have been a little repetitious, they will tell you they were glad of the personable approach that this forum over others offers. If you don't want to help then don't, and if you are frustrated at a thread, because you are now experienced enough to know where to go when others aren't, then just be happy you know and keep your negativity inside, glen will no testify to the growing numbers of people on this forum, there is a reason for that!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

One of the main merits of this forum is its acceptance of noob members, we were all there once. Lets not lose that.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Watched this thread develop with dismay wondering what the newbie must think about the forum. Heartened to see posts encouraging a bit of tolerance. The forum is a great place to learn - I have benefited hugely from the advice and guidance of others. On occasions, though, I have winced at some terse remarks - it's so easy to type before engaging the brain. But as others have posted above, the forum IS a friendly place and if questions have been covered before, so what. We all have to start off as novices. Just hope Dawoodfall hasn't been put off and has read the supportive posts made as the thread developed.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I must say I am appalled at some responses on one hand and pleased on the other hand at the other responses to this.

If you see a 'repetitive' question you have a choice, either ignore it and move on to the next post or answer constructively either by answering it or pointing out a thread where an answer can be found. Lambasting the new guy asking what he admits is basic question is just an embarrassment to this forum and the helpful folk in it. Can we not show patience and basic respect ? Do you spend your time in your car driving about looking for learner drivers to race up behind and hoot your horn at? No, so why do the equivalent here? I'd expect more from a forum sponsor too for that matter.

If I was starting out in coffee madness world and came across this site and saw attitudes like that I'd be scared to join and scared to ask questions. If someone's post isn't entertaining enough then move on to the next post, watch telly or check out something 'racy' online.

Dawoodfall, I think if you want something new for under 100 you will buy cheap and buy twice as the old adage goes.

There are some serious grinders available on eBay for just a little over that amount if ur budget will stretch. It is correct to say you should treat a grinder as an investment.

In a few mins I will send you a link to something I found on eBay and spoke to seller about which I know he'd sell for £130 inc delivery and is a really blinding bit of 'pro' kit that you will likely never need or want to upgrade from.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

tcr4x4 said:


> Coming from one of the biggest photography forums around where the same questions get asked at least 5 times everyday, you just need live with it.
> 
> They tried all the stickies and info posts approach,but people just dont look for those, they want a "real" person to answer them.. For them its a huge minefield and they want someone who knows what they are talking about to provide them with first hand info.
> 
> ...


Besides, the information that may have been provided last year... Might well be... So "last year".


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

As much as I agree with others, I do see Ian's point. I was new to this forum 3 months ago and spent ages looking through old posts to see what kind of set up people recommended. A 10 second search for 'new grinder' 'basic set up' 'starter machine' etc... Provides enough results to keep people reading for hours (if needed). This may have educated the Op to the degree where he could have suggested a few starter grinders and asked a question to suit his personal needs.

I also see the point that each persons circumstances are different and each person deserves a tailored answer. Like someone has already said, yesterday's news is old news so it never hurts to give up to date advice.

there is a fine line where you have to decide whether people are being lazy or whether they are asking for genuine advice.

suppose that's the beauty of living in a democratic society... We all get an opinion and no one particular opinion is right


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I think a combination of both is the way to go.

By all means be prepared to answer a query directly but be able to point to an up to date survey of whats available in the coffee world. It probably covers points you may miss yourself. Our recent survey by a senior member on machines is up to date & could be very helpful if people read it.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Agree, Eyedee's post was arrogant and offputting.

There is a problem that there is a lot of accumulated information here but it is not at all obvious where it all is. I wrote an 'introduction to choosing a domestic espresso machine' but it is pretty much lost in the 'troubleshooting' section so I don't think many new members would find it - why would anyone who hasn't yet bought an espresso machine be looking in troubleshooting?

I think for our own peace of mind we need to sort out the introductory guides section of this site. It's all a bit of a mess at the moment (sorry, Glen),


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

RoloD said:


> Agree, Eyedee's post was arrogant and offputting.
> 
> There is a problem that there is a lot of accumulated information here but it is not at all obvious where it all is. I wrote an 'introduction to choosing a domestic espresso machine' but it is pretty much lost in the 'troubleshooting' section so I don't think many new members would find it - why would anyone who hasn't yet bought an espresso machine be looking in troubleshooting?
> 
> I think for our own peace of mind we need to sort out the introductory guides section of this site. It's all a bit of a mess at the moment (sorry, Glen),


I consider myself a newbie RoloD, the espresso and grinder that I am using are effectively my first proper purchases, I was alerted to those products by asking the sort of questions that opened this thread (It was on Home Barista) http://www.home-barista.com/advice/bezzera-strega-vs-la-spaziale-vivaldi-t22871.html Forum members "chopinhauer" and "ronsil" provided informative comments that I eventually acted on following further research.

On the other hand Rolo, there is your introductory piece, which is all true, but nevertheless out of date in terms of recommendations... So unless someone is going to be responsible for keeping these sorts of informative pieces up to date, they can be a bit redundant.

The other thing is that as a new forum member, one is required to introduce themselves and sometimes it is easier to ask a generic, and perhaps superficial question as an opener.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What might be best is a start here section which I will create. The introductions will also be place there as well

I have linked to the Choosing a Domestic Espresso Machine guide in the welcome emails as of last night so this might cut down on a few queries

Selected helpful threads will be linked in the Welcome section


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

sjenner said:


> I consider myself a newbie RoloD, the espresso and grinder that I am using are effectively my first proper purchases, I was alerted to those products by asking the sort of questions that opened this thread (It was on Home Barista) http://www.home-barista.com/advice/bezzera-strega-vs-la-spaziale-vivaldi-t22871.html On the other hand Rolo, there is your introductory piece, which is all true, but nevertheless out of date in terms of recommendations... So unless someone is going to be responsible for keeping these sorts of informative pieces up to date, they can be a bit redundant.


 Please let me know what elements you think are out of date and I can update it.

My initial concern was to explain the various types of espresso machines - they took me a while to find out, and I was just passing on what I had gathered to others.I certainly don't consider myself an expert, but I thought a basic breakdown of the princples of the machines, as I understood it, would be useful. Prices change, of course, but I'm not sure what significant changes in machines have occurred since I wrote it. Please let me know.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

RoloD said:


> Please let me know what elements you think are out of date and I can update it.
> 
> My initial concern was to explain the various types and pricniples of espresso machines - they took me a while to find out, and I was just passing on what I had gathered to others. Prices change, of course, but I'm not sure what significant changes in machines have occurred since I wrote it.


@RoloD...

Well there is the matter of the Londinium lever that we both have, I suppose...!

I don't propose to go through your list, but the above product can not be said to be an insignificant change to the para on lever machines.

I understand the purpose of such pieces and of course the publication of one's personal experience and acquired knowledge is a selfless act, I wish I had more to offer...

...I suppose I am just of the view that the opening comment was typical and the response was a bit terse, I am inclined to agree with yourself and the other contributors that stated as much.

I just suggested that if we are to rely on such informative pieces, they need to be up to date, maybe a task that is harder to maintain than it seems, things can change (perhaps seismically) overnight, and of course new members have to introduce themselves before they can get involved, and perhaps offer their experience too.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

sjenner said:


> @RoloD...
> 
> Well there is the matter of the Londinium lever that we both have, I suppose...!
> 
> I don't propose to go through your list, but the above product can not be said to be an insignificant change to the para on lever machines.


The Londinium was in there from the beginning, so I'm not quite sure what the issue is.

As I said, let me know what is out of date and I'll change it.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

RoloD said:


> The Londinium was in there from the beginning, so I'm not quite sure what the issue is.
> 
> As I said, let me know what is out of date and I'll change it.


Very funny...

It wasn't there until the last edit... about ten minutes ago!

The lever section ended with Cremina and nary a mention.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

sjenner said:


> Very funny...
> 
> It wasn't there until the last edit... about ten minutes ago!
> 
> The lever section ended with Cremina and nary a mention.


Bolllocks! It was there in the original piece!

Your memory is at fault.

I haven't edited since the orginal corrections at the end of last year (the original copy on my computer is dated Novemeber 12th 2012, complete with mention of the Londinium)


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

perhaps it would be best to add a new guide that would supplement RoloD's extremely helpful guide, which would focus on recommended machines (new and second hand) in various price brackets. RoloD's guide would rarely need to be updated, but the recommended machines would need updating from time to time as new products appear and prices change.

glenn, moving RoloD's guide would be good. i've looked for it in the past when and struggled to find it so a 'start here' section would be a great addition.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

RoloD said:


> Agree, Eyedee's post was arrogant and offputting.
> 
> I would like to protest but also agree at the description of my post, offputting, yes, in retrospect I can agree to that but arrogant absolutely no way. To be arrogant assumes knowledge and I admit to not having the amount of knowledge in the espresso world that some have, had you said intolerant well hey I'll put my hand up to that.
> 
> ...


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not precious about it, do what you like with it, but to be honest, I don't think the updating thing is a big issue - a member was upset because he thought his machine wasn't mentioned when, in fact, it was there from the beginning (although he claims I added it 10 minutes ago, that is not true - no hard feelings, sorry about the expletive).

But a guide to current prices, new and secondhand, might indeed be useful.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Eyedee said:


> RoloD said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to protest but also agree at the description of my post, offputting, yes, in retrospect I can agree to that but arrogant absolutely no way. To be arrogant assumes knowledge and I admit to not having the amount of knowledge in the espresso world that some have, had you said intolerant well hey I'll put my hand up to that.
> ...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For what its worth a new forum has emerged http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?55-New-Members-Section

Thanks for the input to date

The grindoff (dates tba) will contribute to the grinder section and a comparison of brewing methods would also be welcomed


----------



## dawoodfall (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't worry, I haven't been scared off or anything, and thanks for the PMs to all that messaged me. It seems I need 5+ posts before I can send a PM reply back.

Thanks for the info - I've been reading the 'starting on a budget' article. So I have a better idea of how much a decent grinder will cost.

The one I have now is a cheap, no-name, manual one, but even so, it still makes for a much better espresso than what I was doing (buying ready ground).

I'm not sure how far I will go with this. I actually don't drink that much coffee (beer is another matter!) So long as I can get something with a bit of flavour is fine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dawoodfall said:


> Don't worry, I haven't been scared off or anything, and thanks for the PMs to all that messaged me. It seems I need 5+ posts before I can send a PM reply back. Thanks for the info - I've been reading the 'starting on a budget' article. So I have a better idea of how much a decent grinder will cost.


Good to hear that.


----------

